# What kind of respirator do you use for metal work or brazing?



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm just getting into frame building. I've done brazing a few times and done a few mitres. I've just started reading about respiratory safety. What kind of respirator/dust mask do you guys use for metal work? (Ie: filing, drilling, sanding.) I feel like an idiot for not wearing a dust mask for the two mitres I've already done, but what's done is done I suppose.

In a similar vein, I want to pick up a respirator for particulate/fumes while brazing. I'm mostly brass brazing, it's all at a friends house in his garage. It has (at least) 12 foot ceilings, and lots of windows and fans we can open to get rid of the fumes... but I want to invest in a respirator, couldn't hurt.

Also, I find the cheap wood working dust masks you can buy cause my glasses to fog up super quick. Bonus points for a mask that avoids that! 

*Edit:* or, do you use a mask at all? It seems like a lot of people don't. I think I'm definitely going to get one for doing filing and grinding...


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd be very reluctant to fire up my torches inside a garage. Unless it is separate from the house I'd bet you'd invalidate your friend's fire insurance. If you are brazing in a separate garage obviously you'll need to welding-proof it.

I don't use a respirator, as I braze outside. You shouldn't even be forming ZnO unless you are overcooking your joints. I know the stuff is nasty so I avoid getting my face too near the work.

As for mitres, I use a hacksaw, files, and a Dremel. No respirator. The exposure I'll get from building a frame or two isn't going to kill me.

BTW, I do have a chemical respirator/dust mask for when I'm airbrushing/spraying. Tolulene/acetone, etc is nasty stuff.

The commercial/more experienced guys might do things differently; I'm only working on the second frame.

Drew


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

If you are doing a lot of work indoors with little to no ventilation, extra to your standard house system, I would suggest that you go with a 1/2 faces system using particulate (p100) filters as the off of brazing, welding, etc is a particulate.

They are not cheap but work way better then your standard dust mask. I would suggest is a North or 3M mask.

I would suggest you go to any store that sells safety products and they will help you out on correct fit. Typically mose people fit a Mediuam.


----------

